# Horrible tension headaches



## sfdave (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone experience horrible headaches combines with being spacey?


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

My head does feel kind of twingey sometimes when I feel very anxious.


----------



## Jud (Nov 4, 2006)

ya my neck gets really bad tension. and ya spacyness sux ur the only other person other then myself ive heard call it being spacy. but i think it suits the feeling perfectly


----------



## Englihs (Oct 18, 2006)

I have always been headache prone, I usually always walk around with a light "buzz" in the back of my head all the time, it changes from being tolerable when I'm relatively stress free to exploding into spasms of pain when I'm in a really tense situation, which is unfortunately too often.

As you mentioned, this continuous headache is REALLY distracting so I'm always spacey. Piracetam helped with this but was a hassle to take and sometimes proved bothersome in its side effects.

The only time i'm completely headache free is the first 15-20 minutes of smoking weed or taking opiates, both of which have their obvious downsides.


----------

